# Sky3DS.Be review (and similar sites)



## VuuI (Jan 14, 2015)

Let me start off by saying this reseller takes the shotgun approach and has a dozens of websites each for specific countries. To mention a few;

http://www.Sky3ds.be
http://www.r4-3ds-kaart.nl/
http://www.r4-3ds-kaart.be
http://r4-ds-dsi.fr/
http://fr.r4amazon.com/
http://r4i-gold-3ds.fr/
http://3ds.bestshopca.com/
http://www.r4ibuy.co.uk/
http://www.r4ibuy.co.uk/
http://www.r4i-gold.nl/

And there's many, many more. I was really suspicious as some people might see this marketing strategy as a scam. However they took Paypal so I took the bait and bought a sky3DS from them.

less than 24 hours later I received a tracking code which allowed me to follow the package all the way from Hong Kong to my doorstep. Here's a picture with the contents of the package:






http://i.imgur.com/OtPi5E6.jpg

I chose for free shipping via Air mail and it arrived 7 days later. The Sky3DS works great.

I am happy with my purchase from this re seller even though I do not agree with their marketing strategy. I hope that this thread will be useful for those that google the re seller in order to find out whether or not they're a scam: They're not.


----------

